# Panavia Tornado



## plan_D (Sep 28, 2006)

I haven't been on in a while because of college. But now I need everyone's help! 

One of my projects is all about the aerodynamics and control surfaces of a plane of our choice, funnily enough I chose the Panavia Tornado. Because it has many, and variable geometry wings. 

What I need for the moment is the NACA airfoil number for the Tornado's wings because I can't find it, or them, anywhere. The closest I can find is the F-111 and if I can't find the Tornado number I'll have to use the F-111's wing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2006)

i can't find it either all i can find is the Hawker Tornado and B-45, maybe they're a bit nervous about releasing details like that about modern aircraft still in service?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm I will see what I can dig up, but I doubt I will find it as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2006)

All I could find was the F-15, F-14, and F-111.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 29, 2006)

The GR.1 Tornado came into service in 1981, it's hardly modern. And the NACA wing number is not going to compromise the security of information surrounding the Tornado, if there's any. It's just the size of the wing cross-section. But it's important for calculations.

And before anyone says "the GR.4 is modern 'cos it's just been finished in 2003" I know ... but it's still being replaced soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

I too looked yesterday. It's odd you can find virtually every other swing wing NACA number, but not the Panavia.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

is it not possible it uses annother coding system 'cos there are a few planes out there without NACA profiles but other profiles.......


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2006)

I've asked also some of my friends who are really interested in this kind of aircrafts.But with no success.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 1, 2006)

It could have a RAF airfoil profile, but I can't find that either.


----------

